# Coed-y-brenin / Snowdonia



## OliverAmoros (21 May 2010)

Had an awesome few days at coed-y-brenin recently. Particularly recommend the Tarw (Tah-rroow) trail (which used to be the RedBull) for a good 3 hrs of diverse terrain. Lots of climbing though, be prepared!


----------



## Crackle (21 May 2010)

I've done that, quite a few years ago now so I bet the trail has probably changed but I remember lots of climbing. I really enjoyed it when I did it though.


----------



## lardarse rider (27 May 2010)

Going there in a couple of weeks. Looking forward to it.


----------



## barq (29 May 2010)

I love that place and try to do at least one trip a year. Usually camp on a site overlooking Dolgellau and do about five days riding. After that I'm usually feel like I need a second holiday to recover!


----------



## the_bing (31 May 2010)

coed-y-brenin is proper bo. i love having a right of way over pedestrians


----------



## lardarse rider (11 Jun 2010)

We went for 2 days. Did the Beast on the first day - A bloody good, long ride. Did the much shorter Fox ride the next morning before driving back home. Both rides have the Pink Heiffer in them. Ruddy marvellous bit of trail.

There didn't seem to enough climbing to justify all of the downhills. As a rubbish climber, this was just the ticket.


----------



## Tarbo (13 Jun 2010)

Had his posted up on the website I go on from the Mountain Biking ranger for North Wales, regarding some new sections just opened at C-Y-B.

Haven't tried it out myself yet, but plan on getting there at the end of this month 

_Hi Guys, long time since I've been on here. My excuse is that I've been working hard in the forest to make sure that the trails are sweet. 

One of the results of all that, is that the rebuild of 'Falseteeth' is now done and it's open to ride. For those that don't know Coed y Brenin intimately this is a section of singletrack on the Black (severe) graded MBR trail. It's always been a great section to ride, but has suffered over the years from a lot of water damage, constantly washing it out. It was just not economically viable to keep doing small repairs and trail fixes. So a re-design was commissioned and it was an opportunity to develop the trail and produce something special. Both the designer and the contractors who built it have done just that. 

The trail is now very feature rich with Fly off's, drop off's hip jumps, table tops, rollers, burms, off camber tight and twisty turns . It's designed to be progressive, so you'll find small features will build up in size to a large one. This will allow people to warm up and gain confidence. We now have the biggest feature in the forest called the 'Cavity'! Some people may be too intimidated to ride it first time round, while for others it will be easy. For those that want to build up to it, there are smaller features leading up to it, to practice and refine your skills on which will give you the confidence to tackle the big one! 

The design accommodates many styles of rider. For those that like to get air under their wheels there's the opportunity for some aerial manoeuvres, and for those that like to stick firmly to the ground you can roll every feature from top to bottom.

Give it a run and have some fun with it. The more you ride it the better it'll get and the more you'll increase your skills and hopefully the wider your grin! 

Feel free to give us your feedback, good and bad. At Forestry Commission Wales we're continually striving to improve the experience, so your views are important. Either post and discuss on here or email me at: andy.braund@forestry.gsi.gov.uk

Enjoy the ride! _

For more info check out the Mountain Biking North Wales website

http://www.mbnw.co.uk/


----------



## OliverAmoros (15 Jun 2010)

Oh MAN! Now I just wanna get back there!


----------

